# Help me learn brass harmonization



## Osempu

I love brass sounds and how accompaniment sound but i don't know how to set the instruments to make the sound, i would like to learn about the brass orchestras standard movements because i want to play brass orchestra in my Kontakt 6 but i just cant get it. Is there a books that touches this topic or a video course? I'm not looking it for free, if there's payment required i'm interested as well. I hope you can help me and show me the way :tiphat:


----------



## david johnson

In general: tuba = bass line, trombone = tenor, horn = alto, trumpets = soprano/ and harmony. Score a four-part exercise that way and see if that's what you are after.


----------



## Enthalpy

¡Hola Osempu!

My suggestion is that you find pieces where you can
- *hear nice brass* as often as needed
- *and read the score*
Then, study how the composer or arranger obtained one sound or an other.

Youtube, CD... let you hear a part again and again. Many scores, generally if the composer died more than 70 years ago, are available legally for free on the Web, search for "free score".

You didn't tell if said brass are part of a symphonic orchestra, a wind band or a brass band. Symphonic orchestras usually lack the beautiful saxhorns that sound so nicely in group, but symphonic orchestras have a very flexible composition, it's a matter of cost.

If symphonic orchestras, you could seek Wagner, Bruckner, Richard Strauss, Ravel.

Don't forget that trumpet players can blow the cornet too, horn players the wagnertuba, and these nice instruments are available but sleep most time.


----------



## mbhaub

I used to do a lot scoring for brass band. Here's a great resource: https://www.bandsman.co.uk/writing.htm


----------



## Enthalpy

The linked bandsman.co.uk is very interesting, but it targets essentially British brass bands. One should be aware that their notation is not used elsewhere.

Also, it recommends an extremely narrow ambitus. Conceivable for amateurs on soprano instruments, but a euphonium or a tuba are comfortable with much more.


----------

